# Dairy is not good for dogs, but what about priobiotic yogurt for dog with upset tummy



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Some one told me at the pet shop to give my dog some plain priobiotic drink or yogurt when her tummy is upset? It works with their dog who had a sensitive stomach and they now give their dog some every day... :blink:

Anyone else tried this?

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The only yogurt I would give my dog is plain, unsweetened goat's milk yogurt, which is easier on the tummy than cow's milk yogurt.

You can also use a daily probiotic made especially for pets. Animal Essentials.com makes a good probiotic/enzyme blend. I give it to my dogs every day.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whenever I mentioned yogurt to my vet he didn't really comment but seemed to nod in agreement and never really said anything negative. Well, on New Year's Day, Claire had diarrhea and I took her in and got meds, etc. and I saw a different vet from the one I usually see. I asked her about yogurt and she said that a dog's intestinal flora is different from a humans so giving yogurt would not help.

I had never heard this before and still wonder about it .... Does anyone know ....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

k/c mom said:


> Whenever I mentioned yogurt to my vet he didn't really comment but seemed to nod in agreement and never really said anything negative. Well, on New Year's Day, Claire had diarrhea and I took her in and got meds, etc. and I saw a different vet from the one I usually see. I asked her about yogurt and she said that a dog's intestinal flora is different from a humans so giving yogurt would not help.
> 
> I had never heard this before and still wonder about it .... Does anyone know ....


That makes sense. I know you are supposed to give probiotics specially formulated for dogs, not human probiotics.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, dogs have different intestinal flora than humans. That is why I favor Probiotics made specifically for animals rather than yogurt or human probiotics.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I do not give any yogourt. When I did, my malt ALWAYS had loose stools.


----------



## mom2ramses (May 3, 2009)

*cottage cheese*

I have a really good vet who says it's ok to give cottage cheese. When my little one was very young, it was part of his diet. Yogurt only gave him diarrhea.


----------



## mom2ramses (May 3, 2009)

Hi, I have been a member for a while, but haven't posted. glad to knowthis site exisists


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dairy is only bad for dogs who don't tolerate dairy. Many dogs do just fine with it.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

jmm said:


> Dairy is only bad for dogs who don't tolerate dairy. Many dogs do just fine with it.


I give Alex a few teaspoons of yogurt when I am eating some. He does not have a problem with it. He also once licked my milk behind my back and he was fine. In Saudi Arabia we took in a stray, and having nothing else on hand at the moment I put milk in a bowl and he gulped it like no tomorrow. He was fine too. What we found out is that some cheeses don't agree with Alex. And the ones he tolerates we can give only small amounts.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I used to give Dixie plain, low fat yogurt each day. Dixie tolerates all dairy products so it never bothered her. Now I use the probiotics Suzan mentioned b/c I've learned they are better for her. There are more good bacteria in the probiotics than yogurt I believe.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki tolerates dairy products well. We used to give her raw, unpasteurized cow's milk from a local farm every day. We all loved it around here for a long time - until both hubby and I learned that we were allergic to casein. 

If you want to give your dog the benefits of probiotics, then give probiotics that can help the dog in the best way possible - probiotics made for a dog's intestines, not a human's intestines.


----------

